# بالفيديو كورس كامل محاضرات اكبر الجامعات فى التبريد و التكييف



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

*
السلام عليكم

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله هتلاقى 

كورس كامل video 
فى التبريد و التكييف

الرابط

*http://www.mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And AirConditioning video lectures course.php​


----------



## احمد الجزائر (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

احمد الجزائر قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الرابط
> جزاك الله خيرا



يعطيك الف عافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشاء الله اشي بجد رائع


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

سامر ابو عذيه قال:


> مشاء الله اشي بجد رائع



*
يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> شكرا بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم​


----------



## مهندس القرن (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكر واجب*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اراس الكردي (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

اراس الكردي قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل الخير




جزاكم الله كل خير على الرد الطيب الجميل​


----------



## naturelle (19 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## naturelle (19 فبراير 2010)

لو كان باللغة الفرنسية افضل بالنسبة لي 

انا ادرس باللغة الفرنسية 

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2010)

naturelle قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردك الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## سليم الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير.....................


----------



## captainhass (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (4 مارس 2010)

saher haz قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (11 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## برنس العرب (16 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية يارب


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​



السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

اولا شكرا على المشاركة

و لكننى حبيت انوه

ان هذه المشاركة يجب ان تضعها فى موضوع مستقل​


----------



## captainhass (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خادم محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

good


----------



## captainhass (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## اسامة اشرى (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا الرابط ونتمنى الاستفادة لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم


----------



## برقة الهادفة (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (23 مايو 2010)

اسامة اشرى قال:


> مشكور يا اخى على هذا الرابط ونتمنى الاستفادة لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم





برقة الهادفة قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## captainhass (24 مايو 2010)

eng mohamed khalil قال:


> جزاك الله خبرا



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## سيد محمد حسين (2 يونيو 2010)

لم اجدالفيديو


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

سيد محمد حسين قال:


> لم اجدالفيديو



السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

ارجو التأكد من صحة كلامك
هو ليس فيديو واحد فقط بل 46 محاضرة

أولا عند دخولك الرابط المعطى فى الموضوع

ستجد عناوين لكل محاضرة على شكل رابط اذا ضغطت عليه سيحولك الى صفحة المحاضرة التى بها الفيديو

مثال للدرس الأول
http://www.mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/courses_details_ref_video.php?id=1

ملحوظة هامة

يجب ان تكون منصب{set up) Adobe flash player plugin

أى يجب ان تكون مفعل الفلاش و javascript فى متصفحك لكى تتمكن من 

مشاهدة الفيديو بدون مشاكل

تأكد من تلك الخطوات

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضحا​


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم فى امتحاناتهم​


----------



## اسلام عمار (5 يونيو 2010)

iهل يمكن التحميل وكيف اذا كان نعم


----------



## رزق نصر (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

اسلام عمار قال:


> iهل يمكن التحميل وكيف اذا كان نعم





رزق نصر قال:


> بارك اللة فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم

أما بالنسبة للأخ الكريم: اسلام عمار

يمكنك تحميل محاضرات الفيديو

عن طريق برنامج Interner download manger 

IDM 

الاصدار 5.17 أو اعلى

بمجرد تشغيل الفيديو سيظهر لك plugin من البرنامج

مكتوب بها download this video

بالضغط عليها ثم الضغط على start download
سيتم تحميل الفيديوهات

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (23 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

عمرو فاروق ربيع قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## م/ مصطفى جمال (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

م/ مصطفى جمال قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (3 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر قبل ما أشاهد الموضوع
وجزيل الشكر اذا تمكنت من المشاهده
وجزيل الشكر اذا لم أتمكن
يعنى فى النهايه انت مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

بسيونى للتبريد قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر قبل ما أشاهد الموضوع
> وجزيل الشكر اذا تمكنت من المشاهده
> وجزيل الشكر اذا لم أتمكن
> يعنى فى النهايه انت مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووور



الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (11 يوليو 2010)

الاستاذ الفاضل محمد عبد الفتاح المحترم السلام عليكم نود الاستفسار عن درجات الحراره التي يخزن بها السجاد اليدوي ولكم منا خالص الدعاء


----------



## captainhass (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

abdelrahim قال:


> *بارك الله فيك على الرابط
> جزاك الله خيرا*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## (محمد ودود) (19 يوليو 2010)

captainhass قال:


> *السلام عليكم*​
> *على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله هتلاقى *​
> *كورس كامل video *
> *فى التبريد و التكييف*​
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (19 يوليو 2010)

عميل خاص قال:


> بارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (22 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (24 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال رضاكم
كل عام و انتم بخير
​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## عربي العضو (30 يوليو 2010)

thank you so much brother


----------



## captainhass (30 يوليو 2010)

عربي العضو قال:


> thank you so much brother



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## aliabed27 (3 أغسطس 2010)

كيف التحميل للموضوع للاستفادة وشكرا


----------



## captainhass (3 أغسطس 2010)

aliabed27 قال:


> كيف التحميل للموضوع للاستفادة وشكرا



*
يمكنك تحميل محاضرات الفيديو

عن طريق برنامج Internet download manger 

IDM 

الاصدار 5.17 أو اعلى

بمجرد تشغيل الفيديو سيظهر لك plugin من البرنامج

مكتوب بها download this video

بالضغط عليها ثم الضغط على start download
سيتم تحميل الفيديوهات

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
*​​


----------



## alaa_84 (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك كل الخير


----------



## captainhass (4 أغسطس 2010)

alaa_84 قال:


> جزاك كل الخير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (10 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (16 أغسطس 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## محمد بن الحداد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس وجعلك الله عونا لنا


----------



## captainhass (24 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد بن الحداد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس وجعلك الله عونا لنا




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## abo .saqr (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين والله يذيدك من فضله


----------



## captainhass (14 نوفمبر 2010)

abo .saqr قال:


> مشكورين والله يذيدك من فضله



جزاكم الله كل خير و ادخلك فسيح جناته ان شاء الله تعالى
كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (8 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (9 يونيو 2012)

مشكور تسلم ايدك


----------



## romah (19 ديسمبر 2012)

للاسف الرابط مش شغال


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2013)

إذا كانت الروابط لا تعمل فهذا الرابط يشمل المحتويات

Power HVAC-Refrigeration-Air conditioning online training​


----------



## k_a_l_d200 (20 أغسطس 2013)

ضغطت على الرابط ووداني الى صفحه خطأ eror


----------



## fahdabbadyahmed (22 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم كل خير لوسمحتم الرابط مش بيفتح


----------

